# Looking for a game in Orange County Area of Cali



## Wrathamon (Oct 1, 2002)

I just moved here from San Jose and left two Amazing d20 Forgotten Realms games

I am looking to get involved in another D20 game in OC 

anyone have an opening? or want to start a game?

let me know 

thanks


----------



## Redevil621 (Oct 1, 2002)

Where in OC? my group plays here, and how old are u and stuff


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2002)

I played in both those games with my friend here.  I can highly recommend Kraig for any game. He is a great guy to game with and comes up with great characters that he plays really well.  Hawk and Orek miss Brax and Ashbane.


----------

